

Ask HN: AT&T Mishandled My Two Duplicate Shipments. Thoughts? - jqueryin

So AT&#38;T finally buckled down and pushed a new Android phone, the HTC Aria, on Sunday.  I've been in the market for a new phone for awhile now and I decided I'd have to settle for Droid's little brother given my current contract with AT&#38;T.<p>(Side note: I have nothing against the iPhone. I can't personally warrant purchasing one if I can't develop apps with my Linux distro easily.)<p>Long story short, my girlfriend and myself have a family plan.  We both decided to make an online purchase for the same phone as they weren't in stock locally.  I placed my order a matter of minutes before my girlfriend completed hers.  So here we are a few days later and AT&#38;T approved and processed her phone at 11:50 PM last night.  My phone, on the other hand, was not approved and processed until 9:19 AM this morning.  Considering I made my purchase before hers and we're on the same account, wouldn't this imply that AT&#38;T has a very botched queue for processing new phone orders? I'm a little baffled here, especially considering her phone is now going to arrive tomorrow and my phone's ETA is Monday.  We can't activate them separately or we'll screw up our account.  What gives?  The only other valid information here is that she is the primary account holder whereas I'm the secondary.<p>Any insight as to why shipments were handled in such a manner? I'm intrigued yet a little upset at the same time.
======
brk
Yeah, new phones are fun toys and all, but you're upset because 1 phone is
arriving 1 business day after the other one?

I don't think this scenario implies anything other than ATT may not process
all orders in a strict FIFO queue. It wouldn't surprise me if your order was
held up because you're the secondary on the account, but this hardly seems
like an issue worth expending any time or energy over.

Sorry, I don't mean to be so dismissive of your question, but the world
frequently operates in a slightly erratic, non-linear fashion. 99% of it isn't
worth getting yourself worked up about.

------
donohoe
I'm not sure how activating then separately will screw up the account. Who
told you this?

I'm on AT&T family plan and my wife and I have activated phones separately
without issue.

~~~
jqueryin
The problem is that we currently have blackberry devices which have distinct
data plans associated to our account. Perhaps this isn't a real issue...

